# Google Map Overlays For Iwo Jima



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2009)

If you like studying the battle of Iwo Jima, then this is for you. Google map overlays of the battle.

NEW GOOGLE EARTH DATA FOR THE BATTLE OF IWO JIMA


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2009)

Great find syscom!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres a bonus: A nice map of the island.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/Iwo_Jima_Historical_Map_(Poster).jpg


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2009)

VERY COOL SYSCOM!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 18, 2009)

Very interesting. One of my grandfathers fought on Iwo Jima.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2009)

This is a great idea to enjoy more on the PC


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, syscom3.
I have overlayed your big map on the Google Earth.
A kmz file is also created and converted into zip to attach here.
Thanks!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------

